
Jython 2.5.0 Final is out - nice1
http://fwierzbicki.blogspot.com/2009/06/jython-250-final-is-out.html
======
ghshephard
Differences between Jython and cPython:
<http://jython.sourceforge.net/docs/differences.html>

Can anyone tell me where they find it preferable to use Jython instead of
cPython? Also, is there anybody running this for production?

~~~
bokonist
I had really bad luck using Jython 2.5 beta 0 with django. I ran into some
nasty memory leaks. It looks like other people have run into the same problem:
[http://www.nabble.com/Django-Jython-memory-leak--
td20899097....](http://www.nabble.com/Django-Jython-memory-leak--
td20899097.html)

I would not recommend Jython for production uses.

~~~
jacobian
Y'know, this bug report deals with running Django's test suite, which is
really a worst-case scenario. The test suite loads hundreds -- even thousands
-- of models into memory, and does many complicated and costly operations.
It's a unit test suite, and that makes its performance characteristics
relatively unrealistic.

So I wouldn't want to judge real-world performance based on the performance of
the test suite.

Also, beta0 is old news at this point; I've got to imagine that the Jython
folks squished all sorts of bugs between then and now. Have you given your app
another try on the final?

~~~
cjlesh
Hey, Jacob Kaplan-Moss, you don't have time to post replies on HN. Django 1.1
is two months late, and I still see 20 open tickets. And would a status update
on the Django blog kill you? Also, while you're at it, I've been hearing a lot
about the GIL on reddit and HN lately, can you fix that? Thanks.

~~~
ubernostrum
FWIW it's actually 21 tickets at the moment. Of which 18 are either
documentation (10 tickets) or updated translation files (8 tickets).

------
enomar
I'm a little surprised this update makes it compatible with Python 2.5. Didn't
that come out in 2006?

~~~
ubernostrum
Python 2.5 is a good baseline, since that's what a lot of distributors are
shipping.

Besides, the syntactic additions made to the language in Python 2.6 are almost
all meant to provide a first step toward Python 3.0, or make standard things
that were available as future imports in 2.5. So you're not really missing
anything there.

